# Happy independence day !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a note to all my fellow Predator Talk friends and family. I hope you have a safe and merry holiday. Please take a moment to remember that our independence is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Amen Don, Thank you.

Our freedom is somthing that our for fathers laid out for us.

Be sure to not let your fuses get too short.

Eat all your meat.

Pitch those shoes with one flip or straight.

Help someone today.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ditto guys.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Same to you all.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Back at ya guys. Long live the Republic.







atriot:







:thumbsup:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Though ours was 3 days ago-- Stand proud!!

Time to put the complaints on the Back Burner and be Happy where we live!!!

Have a safe Holiday!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess as Americans we forget that a huge part of the world probably celebrates independence from England. Man they really screwed up huh. They could have had all of this, America, Canada, Wow they could have jumped off that little island and gotten out of the rain, as a country do you think they have to kick themselves in the arse when they think about that?

I hope you had a great Independence Day also Rick ! I'd give you a flag dude if we had a maple leafed one !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I guess as Americans we forget that a huge part of the world probably celebrates independence from England. Man they really screwed up huh. They could have had all of this, America, Canada, Wow they could have jumped off that little island and gotten out of the rain, as a country do you think they have to kick themselves in the arse when they think about that?
> 
> I hope you had a great Independence Day also Rick ! I'd give you a flag dude if we had a maple leafed one !


 Ya they weren't famous for making smart decisions, how about a maple leaf tree!! HA.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Same to you guys! Have a great day today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Chris, and here you go Rick.







:canada:







I wouldn't want you to feel left out. You Canucks have been good neighbors.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys and Gals, likewise on the neighborly greetings.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:clapclap:







Gotta love PT.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My Hope is that all of you had a Great fourth of July!!


----------

